
FCC tells court it has no “legal authority” to impose net neutrality rules - colejohnson66
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2018/10/ajit-pais-fcc-tells-court-that-net-neutrality-rules-were-illegal/
======
Corrado
It's interesting to hear the arguments about broadband; is it considered a
"service" or is it "telecommunications"? Reading the article it seems like the
FCC want's to consider broadband as a service because ISPs have value-add
services like DNS and caching.

I think that's probably incorrect because caching isn't necessary and DNS
isn't involved in every packet that flows across the network. Come to think of
it, I run my own DNS server and don't rely on my ISP "services" at all.

------
markovbot
If ISPs become no longer considered common carriers, what will that mean to
user-generated content on the internet? Would that apply to just residential
ISPs? What about transit providers?

